

Eyes in the Aisles: Why Is Cap’N Crunch Looking Down at My Child? - joshjdr
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2419182

======
giantrobothead
Hey Cap'n. My eyes are up here. Yeah, me, the one with the money.

